# installing ball on 9 ft deck



## crossroad cowboy (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi guys I just bought a F350 single rear wheel with a 9 ft deck. I want install a 2 5/16 ball... Is this possible on a 9 ft deck...I don't want to limit to the kind of gooseneck trailer I want,,I don't have a trailer yet but want to be prepared... Whats your thoughts ?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

crossroad cowboy said:


> Hi guys I just bought a F350 single rear wheel with a 9 ft deck. I want install a 2 5/16 ball... Is this possible on a 9 ft deck...I don't want to limit to the kind of gooseneck trailer I want,,I don't have a trailer yet but want to be prepared... Whats your thoughts ?


We have a 9'2" bed on a dodge with the gooseneck hitch. Have both flat bed and livestock trailers for it and haven't had any problems.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I run a Short bed crew cab with a truck bed and have no problems. Even pull cattle trailer a good ways without issue. I also run a tool box in my truck bed still enough room


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

That flatbed ain't got a ball in it or place for one??


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Most 9 ft deck suppliers have a pocket and ball as an option when you buy. There are some gn trailers with a short neck that might be tight.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Which engine did you get?


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Thats about all the longer u can go. Most modern goosenecks will be fine. Some of the older ones had short necks on the(less than 8') those will be the issue. Make sure ur at least 4" forward of center on the rear axle


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

gearhartfarms82 said:


> Thats about all the longer u can go. Most modern goosenecks will be fine. Some of the older ones had short necks on the(less than 8') those will be the issue. Make sure ur at least 4" forward of center on the rear axle


4" sounds like a lot. Now you need to take my opinion with a grain of salt, because I have no expertise in placing gooseneck balls. The only experience I have is that I installed one in my truck bed. When I did I took advise from a trusted neighbor that used to build and sell trailers. He recommended that the ball be located just barely in front of the center of the axle. That is where I put mine (less than 1" in front of the center of axle) and have had no problems with it for 15 years. It seems like 4" would make it pretty tight with an 8' box let alone a 9' bed.

Maybe mine is in the wrong spot though. Wouldn't be the only thing I have been doing wrong for years, I'm sure.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It somewhat depends, on a long wheelbase truck 5-6" work well. On a short truck folks seem to like 2" ahead. With a 9 ft bed I don't think 6" ahead is going to work well, you might end up having to dovetail the corners.



JMT said:


> 4" sounds like a lot. Now you need to take my opinion with a grain of salt, because I have no expertise in placing gooseneck balls. The only experience I have is that I installed one in my truck bed. When I did I took advise from a trusted neighbor that used to build and sell trailers. He recommended that the ball be located just barely in front of the center of the axle. That is where I put mine (less than 1" in front of the center of axle) and have had no problems with it for 15 years. It seems like 4" would make it pretty tight with an 8' box let alone a 9' bed.
> 
> Maybe mine is in the wrong spot though. Wouldn't be the only thing I have been doing wrong for years, I'm sure.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Congratulations on the truck . I hate a show off.


----------



## gearhartfarms82 (May 10, 2015)

Simple theroy farther forward u go more weight on front end. No weight no steer.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Make sure you tell your insurance carrier it has a FLATBED it will save you 65% on insurance . Jeff


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Or you get dropped. Some carriers equate flatbed with commercial policy.



panhandle9400 said:


> Make sure you tell your insurance carrier it has a FLATBED it will save you 65% on insurance . Jeff


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

panhandle9400 said:


> Make sure you tell your insurance carrier it has a FLATBED it will save you 65% on insurance . Jeff





panhandle9400 said:


> Make sure you tell your insurance carrier it has a FLATBED it will save you 65% on insurance . Jeff


Intrigued. Any idea why?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

There are a lot of claims on pickups related to bed and tailgate damage.



deadmoose said:


> Intrigued. Any idea why?


----------

